# Gro Pal sea mineral supplement for soil



## lbfarmboy (Mar 27, 2018)

Has anyone had any experience using Gro Pal sea mineral concentrate on their soils and crops? I have read about this product but have never used it and was wondering if anyone had experience with it?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome to haytalk LB from Louisiana, 
Never seen of it, never heard of it, and like you, I would be skeptical.......buyer beware, lots of snake oil salesmen out there


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Tell them to supply the product for half the field.If it don't work it's free If it works you will pay for it.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Sounds like more foo juice.


----------

